# General help needed/a temporary foster home in the south west of England



## Bren_D (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been given a month's notice to leave my house and I'm having to move back in with my parents for 6-12 months. I'm lucky I still have a roof over my head and don't have to move too far away from work/my friends even if moving back in with them at 29 is depressing, but my father is petrified of cats and even though Pele is OK with dogs and has lived with a beagle pup for the last 3-4 months, our collie wouldn't like to share her house with a cat.

I have asked a friend if her elderly parents who often look after her indoor cat would be willing to take him for a while, but that would involve me putting him in a cattery whenever they need to look after Daisy and I'm not sure if they are up to/for it, so I need to put a back-up plan in place and sharpish.

What are my options? Obviously calling the local shelters and seeing how soon they could take him is an option, but I'm not willing to give up my little buddy like that. Not having him sleeping at the foot of my bed each night we are apart is going to kill me, but it'll also spur me on to find a flat to buy ASAP.

Are long-term stays in a cattery cruel? Even if it'll cost me a few hundred or so each month, I'd rather he stayed in that sort of environment and was certain to be reunited with me than have him put in a shelter where he wouldn't be in as nice surroundings and might not get rehomed in the time it takes me to get back on my feet. The money isn't an issue, but convincing the folks that it is an acceptable solution is a much greater one and I can't argue the toss too much if I want a roof over my head. Can anyone think of anything I could say to them to help explain that it would be a better option than having him rehomed? My love for him hasn't been a good enough reason so far.

Are there any organisations that do long-term fostering, do any of you know anyone who might be willing to look after him or are any of you willing to give him a temporary home? It goes without saying that I'll cover any costs associated with looking after him. Is that kind of thing an option?

Pele is an indoor-only 2 year old neutered ginger and white moggy who to my knowledge is in perfectly good health and although his vaccinations are due at the end of the month, I'll get them sorted unless I have to give him up. He has lived with a dog, but I'm not sure what he is like with other cats. He is friendly enough and spends a lot of his time in the same room as me, but doesn't really like to be stroked unless he demands fuss and that doesn't happen too often. 

If I call the local shelters or the cattery I have used from time to time, are they likely to be able to put me in touch with someone who might be willing to look after Pele for me, or will the shelters only be interested in taking him and rehoming him?

I'm really struggling with this, so any help will be gratefully received. Sorry for all of the questions, but I really don't know what to do. All I do know is that I haven't got very much time to play with 

edit: Oh and I'm in Plymouth at the mo and will be moving back to SE Cornwall, so anywhere in Devon/Cornwall would be wonderful and I wouldn't rule out Somerset.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry I cant help, I'm in Hull.

However local rescues may be able to put you in touch with long term foster carer's.
May you could persue your friend's parents by offering to pay for all food, litter, expenses etc? Hopefully if they know they wont be inconvenienced or out of pocket in any way they might be more willing to help.
Also you could reassure them you will take care of any vet trips etc


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a query if you have the money to put him possibly in a cattery until you find another place to buy/live at the cost of possibly hundreds a month would it not be an idea to find a house share willing to accept animals or a small flat to rent and move in there instead of ur parents??


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, also contact Kelly-joy on here. She does alot of rescue work and may know someone who can help.

She has posted a few threads in this section, you will find her name around here.
Good luck


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

_Pele is an indoor-only 2 year old neutered ginger and white moggy who to my knowledge is in perfectly good health and although his vaccinations are due at the end of the month, I'll get them sorted *unless I have to give him up*. He has lived with a dog, but I'm not sure what he is like with other cats. He is friendly enough and spends a lot of his time in the same room as me, but doesn't really like to be stroked unless he demands fuss and that doesn't happen too often_

Can I just say that even _*if *_he does have to go into a rescue, which I sincerely hope he doesn't, that you get his vaccinations done. It's not fair to expect a shelter to pay for these - funding is always tight in such places and having his boosters done would be the very least you could do - for him and the shelter and also if you find someone to take him - you could ensure his health would be protected for a further 12 months.

I do hope you can find a solution as you obviously care for him very much but is it not possible you can find rented accommodation that will let you take him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in Oz, so can't help. Have to say, the comment you'll get shots IF you are going to keep the cat is pretty offensive - just when they need them most. Similarly, IF I were asking people to take my cat on indefinitely, at MY convenience, I'd not only be paying all food, vet and associated costs, but also pay them something, towards a thank you for their inconvenience. You do realise just how many cats NEED homes? The sort of kind person who might volunteer, would probably use it to pay some of the costs towards saving another. If you are seriously going to pay a cattery it's daily fee, you will still have to pay extre in vet bills, etc, 

You may have not meant it to read that way, but it appears you're expecting someone to drop everything to take on your cat, and you'll pay for food and associated costs (and you should pay that - AND pay them extra for being incredibly kind) , including this elderly couple you mention, who may be able to help you.

Plus, if you are 29, earning your own income, WHY do you have to tell your parents WHAT you are spending on the cat - and why would that effect whether they will allow you to live at their home? If they won't allow you to bring the cat home, then you have no other option. If they think pets are disposable and that you spending money to keep your cat safe is a possible reason to deny you safe accommodation, until you can move out again, then I can only say I'm very glad they aren't my parents, and you can be sure they'd be very grateful not to be mine. If they seriously would deny you accom., because you had no other option, to keep your cat safe, than to pay for cattery accom., then they deserve to be lied to.

If you think you will be there long term, would they allow you to set up a cat proof emclosure, with a lovely accom box, so you could spend some time with your cat, daily, in their backyard? There are sticky's for cat enclosures. here and when you move out, you can take the enclosure or sell it, and get 1/2 your money back. If your parents won't allow you to set up the enclosure, are there any neighbours, either side that you are on good terms with, who might allow the enclosure? If you approeched me and said you would cover all costs and let me keep the enclosure after 12 months, I'd happily do it.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't offer any assistance but as you have the money to put him in a cattery I think that buying an outdoor enclosure would be the best option for you.

If you've been given a month's notice I am surprised you don't think that's enough time to find another place, even if it's house share; how long are you planning on living with your parents for?

If you think it's only a few weeks then I think your best option would be to find a cattery and one which will allow you to visit daily and spend time with him.


----------



## Bren_D (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi folks and thanks for the swift replies, it means a lot that you are willing to help a complete stranger like this. The hold our cats have on us is a strong one.

A few of you have mentioned his jabs and I think that's where I should start. I love my little fella to bits and only ever do what is right for him. What I meant by my comment is that if he'll be in a cattery or with a foster carer, I'll make sure he has his jabs before he leaves me. But if he ends up in the care of one of the local charities around about the same time as they are needed, I'll let them take care of it. They'll have their own vets who'll probably use different stuff to my vet. He will have them done one way or t'other, I will make sure of it. 

As the reasons for my move aren't financial, if I do have to give him up, whoever takes him can expect the sort of fee they charge to adopt a cat and quite possibly a monthly donation direct from my wages. Unconventional I know, but it breaks my heart to see so many cats on their websites who have been given up for financial reasons. I know times are hard, but a cat can be looked after well without bankrupting yourself and I would go without myself long before my cat ever suffered. I can't expect other people to have the same standards, but it would be lovely if every pet owner put their pet's needs before their own. I don't think any of the local shelters will take the 3 months worth of food and litter I have so he can continue to use the same stuff for a while, but it will be offered to them along with anything else they might find of use.

Although I rescued my little fella from a friend of a friend, via gumtree (I know!) as I didn't think any of the rescues would consider the house I live in and don't seem too keen to rehome cats to indoor only homes, if this is the end for he and I and finding a new feline friend isn't too painful when I'm back on my feet, the rescues will be my first port of call. Not that I'm even thinking about that, I will do everything possible not to be separated.

The cat runs and enclosures. Hmmm. Exactly the sort of reason I posted this thread, an option I really hadn't considered. The folks have got a large garden so it wouldn't be too difficult to find space for something for Pele. My only concern would be about how warm they are in winter, but we could just about get away with having one close enough to the house to run an extension lead for some sort of heating when the time comes. From taking the briefest of looks at some of the links in that thread, I could buy him a new home for the sort of price I had anticipated paying for 2 months in a cattery. Hmmm. Getting to spend time with him every day would be lovely.

As for finding somewhere for us both to live, I don't think it can be done in the time I have and with the money available to me. I work full time hours and somehow manage to find enough time to do an OU law degree in my spare time, so finding time to view places, let alone find them in the first place will be hard. Even if I managed it, I haven't got the money to pay for the deposit and fix the incredibly minor damage to the house the cat made in his early days with me. It'd mean raiding the bank of mum and dad and I'm not too sure they'd want to help in that way. But they have offered to match whatever I can put aside for a deposit to buy a flat and living with them rent free for six months or so will enable me to put aside enough for a deposit. Well that's the theory anyway, having had my freedom for so long, I don't think I could manage any longer than 6-12 months with the folks living in the middle of nowhere rather than close to a city centre.

Best case scenario if the folks say no to an outdoor home for Pele, my friend's parent will be able to look after him and I have made it clear that I'll meet any expenses involved and find a way to thank them, but she is yet to get back to me and I need to set some other plans up.

Time to call the local shelters and see if they will be able to put me in touch with any foster carers...

edit: A quick update on one of the local shelters. They have a waiting list of over 200 cats and won't be able to offer any kind of help for at least six months. Six months. 200+ cats. I have found the last couple of days emotional enough as it is, but I cried shortly after the call ended. I need to start sending some money in their direction or buying a few tins of food each month and using their collection points. The thought of so many cats out there in need of help is horrible 

2nd edit: The home I spoke to suggested I called Cats Protection to see if they could be any help and... the lovely lady I spoke to is going to ring round and make inquiries, but thinks there might be a couple of places willing to look after him for 6-12 months as long as I pick up all of the costs. I think it was a sign of the times that the woman expected me to be after someone to look after my cat for free for the time for me to waltz back in and take him away again, she seemed surprised at how willing I was to pay for everything and knew exactly what how I felt at wanting to bring my little buddy home as soon as I had bought one for us both. I'm awaiting a call to discuss her progress, but things might be looking up. I won't be parted from him for good, I'm not going to let that happen.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in the US, so no practical help, but was thinking.......

A cattery would involve Pele staying in a cage until you can reclaim him. What if you were to keep him in your room with the door always shut? Certainly a room would be a lot bigger than a cage, he won't be troubling the rest of the house, and the stress for both of you would be greatly decreased by being together. 

Just a thought.......


----------



## Bren_D (Feb 6, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> I'm in the US, so no practical help, but was thinking.......
> 
> A cattery would involve Pele staying in a cage until you can reclaim him. What if you were to keep him in your room with the door always shut? Certainly a room would be a lot bigger than a cage, he won't be troubling the rest of the house, and the stress for both of you would be greatly decreased by being together.
> 
> Just a thought.......


That would be the ideal solution and something I have tried to push for and will try again, but the folks are worried about it stressing the dog out and as of yet won't even agree to a trial run.

At the moment phrases like "He's just a cat" have been used, so I think I need to find a way of explaining that he is a lot more than just a cat, he is my cat.

I think buying him a house and run will be the best possible solution, if he is going to be in cattery like conditions, I'd rather he still had me around to look after him.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Could you point out to them that how they feel about their dog is how you feel about your cat i.e if the positions were reversed and you were taking them in would they be prepared to get rid of the dog because it's "just a dog"? (Though perhaps more tactfully than that)


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Bren D said:


> I'll make sure he has his jabs before he leaves me. But if he ends up in the care of one of the local charities around about the same time as they are needed, I'll let them take care of it. They'll have their own vets who'll probably use different stuff to my vet. He will have them done one way or t'other, I will make sure of it.


I assume you would offer to pay for the treatment, rescues would probably appreciate you having him done first.

I am not involved in rescues but I know Kelly-Joy as a terrible job trying to find spaces and this cat isn't really a needy case. I think a run in the garden would be a great idea in fact if you look through the classified a breeder was selling two pens, they might still be available - http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-classifieds/233076-2-wooden-cat-runs-sale.html

I have however posted a message on my FB page as I have friends in Devon and Cornwall, I have asked if they know of anyone who would foster him.


----------



## Bren_D (Feb 6, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I assume you would offer to pay for the treatment, rescues would probably appreciate you having him done first.
> 
> I am not involved in rescues but I know Kelly-Joy as a terrible job trying to find spaces and this cat isn't really a needy case. I think a run in the garden would be a great idea in fact if you look through the classified a breeder was selling two pens, they might still be available - http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-classifieds/233076-2-wooden-cat-runs-sale.html
> 
> I have however posted a message on my FB page as I have friends in Devon and Cornwall, I have asked if they know of anyone who would foster him.


Thank you 

It doesn't look likely that the bigger shelters in the area would be able to take him, which is good news for me as it makes being parted from my buddy for good far less likely. Leaving him with people who know what they are doing and will check any potential homes before handing him over is the only way I'll be willing to let anything permanent happen.

I spoke to some lovely people at Cats Protection and the RSPCA who have made some enquiries about foster carers in the local area, but it doesn't seem to be something they get asked about very often. I'll send out an email to all of the smaller shelters/charities in the area tomorrow to see if they know of anyone who might be willing to look after him for me. Any charity or organisation who manage to point me in the direction of someone to look after him can expect a donation from me and I'll cover all of the costs, I'm not the sort of person who ever expects something for nothing.

Pele is due to go on his summer hols in a week or so and I need to speak with the cattery I use to change the dates a little, so I'll give them a call and ask about long-term rates/availability and see if they know of anyone who might want to look after him.

So it looks like keeping him with me in some way is looking an OK bet at the moment. Possibly confined to one room, but probably in a run/house with a spell inside/in the cattery/with my friend's 'rents if the weather gets too cold. I think I have managed to convince my mother, if not my father and brother, that keeping Pele with me is the best thing to do for him and for me.

I looked at the link to the runs in the classified and drooled, they would be exactly the sort of thing I'd need and at a price I'd be happy to pay. Were they a little bit closer, that is. I can always get hold of a transit van, but the cost in petrol for the round trip and compensating father for a lost day of work/bribing him to drive would drive the cost up too much.

I should really stop drooling at the woodenart website and start looking at what else is available on the market...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Bren D said:


> I looked at the link to the runs in the classified and drooled, they would be exactly the sort of thing I'd need and at a price I'd be happy to pay. Were they a little bit closer, that is. I can always get hold of a transit van, but the cost in petrol for the round trip and compensating father for a lost day of work/bribing him to drive would drive the cost up too much.


Do you not drive ? How are you going to check prospective homes. Buying a run similar to the one in the link is an outlay of about £200 - £300, how much would a long term cattery cost.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Most places that make the cat pens will, for an additional charge, deliver and put it up for you. This may still work out cheaper than a long term stay in a cattery - I think on average it is about £9.00 - £11.00 per day (give or take) per cat (depending on area of country) - they may give a small discount for a long term but I still think the pen would be the better option.


----------



## Bren_D (Feb 6, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Do you not drive ? How are you going to check prospective homes. Buying a run similar to the one in the link is an outlay of about £200 - £300, how much would a long term cattery cost.


Unfortunately I don't drive, my eyesight isn't brilliant in a glasses rather than registered disabled way, and I have always worried about the safety of other road users and my own should I get behind the wheel. Luckily I've got a couple of cat-loving friends, alas with their own cats who wouldn't be too happy at having company forced upon them, and my mother who are happy to help in that regard and that would also include checking out anyone willing to foster him. I chose a vet within walking/a very short taxi journey away from where I'm about to move from and only need help to move him about the few times a year he ends up in the cattery.

The cattery was more reasonable than I thought it would be, I think she said £450 rather than the £588 they'd usually charge if the stay extended to 12 weeks and she mentioned something about another discount that would kick in after a further period of time.

But I'd rather pay out £200-400 and continue to look after him myself than leave him at the cattery, even if it is less than the £200 or so a month I thought I'd be paying and I'd be happy to hand that sort of money over to a business who have provided such a good service to me over the last year or so. I could probably negotiate a further discount if I continued to provide his food and litter so he was using the same types. I'm 110% sure he'd be absolutely fine there, but I don't think I'd be entirely happy with the situation.



ChinaBlue said:


> Most places that make the cat pens will, for an additional charge, deliver and put it up for you. This may still work out cheaper than a long term stay in a cattery - I think on average it is about £9.00 - £11.00 per day (give or take) per cat (depending on area of country) - they may give a small discount for a long term but I still think the pen would be the better option.


At the moment I'm thinking of something like The Pent Super Outside Cat House Kennel - woodenart (I didn't manage to stop drooling over their website) with panels bought elsewhere erected around it (but I'd get a quote for the complete job first), or even putting a cat flap in the back of a cheap garden shed and building a run behind it. I'd obviously put a similar outdoor cat house inside the shed and it would give me plenty of room for a litter tray etc. Space isn't a problem, although flat surfaces are, I'm only really limited by imagination oh and budget. I'm gradually talking myself round to the garden shed option.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Something like this would be suitable Grange Pet Centre :: Cats :: Catteries :: C10 Solent cattery main unit

You could look on eBay and see if you can get one perhaps second hand - although again transport may be an issue but you could offer to pay for delivery.


----------



## Bren_D (Feb 6, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Something like this would be suitable Grange Pet Centre :: Cats :: Catteries :: C10 Solent cattery main unit
> 
> You could look on eBay and see if you can get one perhaps second hand - although again transport may be an issue but you could offer to pay for delivery.


I had looked at that  It would indeed be suitable, within budget and it would have some sort of re-sale value when Pele and I move on again. Heck it would be more than suitable, it would be ideal, but I'm not sure about convincing the folks.

If I buy a shed, mod it to suit Pele and then offer to leave it standing as extra storage space after we leave, my father is more likely to agree to it as he'll be getting something out of the deal.


----------

